# Christmas images



## Wren (Nov 23, 2017)

Pictures and photos that represent Christmas


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kaya (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kaya (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kaya (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kaya (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2017)

I took this picture at Christmas at one of our local  village Pubs... the fireplace is so huge my husband could stand right inside it...


----------



## Wren (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Nov 24, 2017)

Christmas Hats.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2017)

Wren said:


> View attachment 45071


Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Wren (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2017)

Christmas Mall in Southern Spain....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2017)

_Advent 12/3/17


_


----------



## Kaya (Nov 24, 2017)

Norway street


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2017)

One of my all time favorite photos is my son on his first Christmas.


----------



## Wren (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 25, 2017)

Icicle Lights...............so beautiful!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 45149



Great picture, reminds me of the area where I grew up right down to the little white church in the background!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2017)

When I was small, the icicles we put on the tree were made of lead. They were heavy and soft and I remember rolling some up into tiny balls. Later they were made from shiny plastic and my parents grumbled that they just didn't hang straight . They didn't.

The names; we called them icicles and the shiny roping that went around the tree we called tinsel. Some called the icicles tinsel and the ropes garland. I never did figure it out.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 26, 2017)

A corner of the Xmas market in Mainz,  Germany.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 26, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> When I was small, the icicles we put on the tree were made of lead. They were heavy and soft and I remember rolling some up into tiny balls. Later they were made from shiny plastic and my parents grumbled that they just didn't hang straight . They didn't.
> 
> The names; we called them icicles and the shiny roping that went around the tree we called tinsel. Some called the icicles tinsel and the ropes garland. I never did figure it out.
> 
> View attachment 45175 View attachment 45176


Wow the manger scene is identical to my mother’s. Beautiful pics.


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2017)

I loved the bubble lights, and blowing the icicles from a distance and waiting for them to move....simple pleasures. :sentimental:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 27, 2017)

Another fan of bubble lights!

We always had one of these little chimes when I was growing up.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh the chimes! We had them too. They got lost and I replaced them. Who knows where they are now?


----------



## Wren (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 28, 2017)

When I was little we still had several locally owned department stores in our downtown area that always tried to out do each other.

It was always a big treat to walk downtown at night and see the elaborate Christmas window displays, similar to this one.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 28, 2017)

The fountain outside the Opera House in Frankfurt am Main,  Germany


----------



## Lara (Nov 28, 2017)

I took this photo last Christmas in Colorado using my daughter's iPhone.
We all have our own set of priorities  ha
We were just driving along when I saw this Elk's Lodge sign and it made me laugh.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 28, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 45177 View attachment 45178
> 
> View attachment 45179 View attachment 45180


I remember all of these very well! I still have the bubble lites, but they get soooo hot I am reluctant to use them. I also had large "snowball" lights, much nicer than the 2000 LED lights that everyone has now.


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2017)

Oh, the fun of going downtown to "see the windows" at Christmas time.  We had three major department stores downtown and the biggest one sometimes had the New York Macy's window stuff from the previous year.  There was always a visit to Santa in the top-floor auditorium.  One year there was a slide (ala "The Christmas Story") and several times a little train to ride on.  

A slightly off-key small Salvation Army band would be playing outside on the sidewalk.  It was always colder than sin but I don't remember that being a problem.  

In later years, the city strung a zillion lights from the top of the almost 300-foot monument that was in a circle in the middle of downtown, turning it into a Christmas tree.  They'd turn it on every night with great fanfare.   It was spectacular.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Kaya (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Kaya (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Kaya (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2017)

A golden, or should I say silver, Oldie here. Dates back to the fifties. My grandpa on right and Uncle Lenard with him. Not sure who’s on the left.


----------



## Wren (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Dec 6, 2017)

This is where I'd like to be spending Xmas.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 6, 2017)

My favorite recollection.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 45149



Definitely has a New England feel about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2017)

Some of 2017's lights in Central London...

 The London Eye 


 Oxford Street


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2017)

Inside The house of frazer store Scotland


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2017)

Oxford Street London..2017



Ice Rink Central London


----------



## ramohed (Dec 8, 2017)

Kaya said:


> Norway street




Seems cold. Where I am it's 28 C about 80F


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2017)

In Florida, we work with what we have available.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2017)




----------

